
Show HN: Botmarker, a bot that helps you bookmark tweets you like - djug
https://botmarker.com/
======
djug
Have you ever wanted to “bookmark” a tweet but ing it didn’t seem appropriate?
Or you didn’t want your followers to know that you “liked” this or that tweet?

Or did you a tweet, but when you got back to it after few hours (or few days)
you couldn't find it, either because it was deleted, or because you ed so many
tweets that it became difficult to find what you are looking for?

botmarker solves all these problems (and many more).

botmarker is a bot that helps you bookmark tweets you like and organize them
into categories (#tags) without revealing what you are interested in to your
followers (or stalkers :) ). botmarker also keeps a copy of tweets you
bookmarked even if they get deleted.

botmarker is NOT a “standalone” app (no need to install any additional apps),
but rather it is more like an add-on to twitter, and you can use it “inside”
your favorite twitter client. All what you need to do to bookmark a tweet is
to DM it to @botmarker. You can add hashtags to you DMs to organize them by
categories.

We are opening our public beta today, and we would love to get your feedback
about our app.

